# Adobe Creative Suite 3



## Lenny (May 28, 2007)

Thought this was worthy of a thread.

Now I know it's not really art, but with the programs in the suite, you can make artsy things. If we had a general tech forum, then this would have gone in there, but we don't, so it won't.

Anyway, some of you may know that CS3 was announced some time ago. And now the Preview Version (if not a couple of the full versions) is available for download from the Adobe site, and possibly available in stores (a friend of mine saw it in the Apple shop in Manchester, though I'm not sure if he saw the full suite, or just Photoshop CS3).

As with all suite's these days, CS3 comes in a variety of versions - ranging from absolute basic, to the king of all suites - the Master Collection.

Just looking at the system requirements for the Master Collection gets me, erm, drooling. 

Adobe CS3 Design
Adobe CS3 Web
Adobe CS3 Production
Adobe CS3 Master Collection

And here are the system requirements for the Master Collection:

Master Collection System Requirements

Do they not make you go weak at the knees?

I just wish I had $2500 to spend! 

But, anyway. In Adobe CS3, as it was with Macromedia Suite 8, and MX, and 7, and 6, and any other suites by Macromedia (the company was bought by Adobe a couple of years ago, which is why the programs are now in an Adobe suite), you will find the very latest in software - some of the most advanced programs of their kind.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to rob a bank...


----------



## Rosemary (May 28, 2007)

I'm coming with you!


----------



## Lenny (May 29, 2007)

Brilliant! Now, we need a getaway driver.

---

Oh, and if anyone wants to download the 30-Day Trial versions (free, of course), then just click the individual programs on the "What's Inside" page, and select "Download Free Trial" to the left of the new page that opens:

Adobe - Creative Suite 3 Master Collection

EDIT: I've just bee watching a little video tour of some of the things in Dreamweaver CS3, and I've got to say... powers above it looks pretty! I'm just itching to try it out!

EDIT: Oh my... ActionScript 3.0!! Why do we not have a drolling emoticon, may I ask?


----------

